
Nasa’s full Artemis plan revealed: 37 launches and a lunar outpost - dgudkov
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/nasas-full-artemis-plan-revealed-37-launches-and-a-lunar-outpost/
======
ilaksh
It's strange that there is so little enthusiasm for this, measured by votes or
comments.

It also seems like a very important mission.

I wonder why there is no effort to team up with China. It's a massive task,
and the alternative to cooperation is competing for territory which is an
inherently insecure paradigm.

